# Ontario Guitar Show & Swap



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just saw this on Kijiji:


http://terrywilkinson.com/ontarioguitarshows/_wp_generated/wp60c2049a_05.jpg

Cheers

Dave

Mods...please feel free to move this to wherever it should be posted.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nobody (living reasonably close to Elmira) that has G.A.S. ?....strange

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks interesting ... but not interesting enough for me to drive 6 and a half hours to get there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Brennan said:


> Looks interesting ... but not interesting enough for me to drive 6 and a half hours to get there.


I edited my post to be more logical about this.

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if it was close to toronto i would go, but, too far for me. besides, i think i may have just found a really sweet deal on a guitar. 
possible ngd for me in 2 weeks


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry - this is juat way too far to travel for a flea market kind of thing. If one moves closer to eastern Ontario I would seriously consider attending.

B


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

Lol. i live in simcoe, and i think ill be checking it out. TO had almost direct 400 access... is there something i should know?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Astroman86 said:


> Lol. i live in simcoe, and i think ill be checking it out. TO had almost direct 400 access... is there something i should know?


Looks interesting. I'll have to google maps the location.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

This could be interesting - I might go


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I hope you will all come to our guitar show and swap.This is an idea we have been brewing for a long time.We are trying really hard to keep the costs low and we are already taking requests for tables.We will have more details available on our website soon as well as a downloadable form to request a table rental.Everyone who rents a table can enter one piece of gear in the show, if they wish.We will have one prize for "best in show"

We would like to cultivate a show where musicians, both amateur and pro, come to network as well as look for great bargains. Get together with a few friends and share a table rental if you want.Rent a table to promote your band, or your music related business.Mostly however round up that collection of stuff your wife has been complaining about and BRING IT OUT!

please check out www.ontarioguitarshows.com and come back often as we are still constucting our site.Thanks, John


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice...i have friends up there...be a good reason to visit! hahaha


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I'll spread the word.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

*Update Ontario Guitar Show and Swap*

Hey Everyone,
Just a quick update on The Ontario Guitar Show and Swap.Our vendor form is now available and we have several confirmed bookings!Special thanks to the vendors that have stepped up and booked a table.

We have several bands booked to play at the swap including "Soul to Soul", "Blinddog" and "The Resisters" to name a few.There will be a collection of vintage guitars, amps and pedals to try out as well.Come up and jam with one of the bands while checking out that guitar you are thinkiong of buying.

The best guitar forum on the web, "Guitar Canada" has generously provided some door prizes and will have a table at the event.Drop by and say hello to Riff Wrath and check out some pics of his latest jam at the Four Season Farm.

Hot coffee, free parking and TONNES OF BARGAINS!

We really hope you will all support this event so it can happen year after year.Follow the links on the GC ad or visit Ontario Guitar Shows .Thanks, John


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Ontario Guitar Shows MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT! Special Guest Teddy Leonard will be giving a guitar seminar, included with admission. Teddy Leonard has been afixture on the Canadian Music scene for close to 30 years.Cutting his teeth with guitar virtuosos as part of both Morgan Davis' and Colin Linden's touring bands, he continues to lend his support to acts Like Fathead,Paul Reddick and Pork Belly Futures.As a member of the Maple Blues Review he is charged with backing the finest acts each year at the Maple Blues Awards.Albums with Fathead have garnered him a Juno and Guitarist of the Year kudos.He is delighted to be a part of this year's guitar show in Elmira and is looking forward to playing his style of guitar for a very special audience.A "Groove" will be had by all!!!
Ontario Guitar Shows


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Elmira Show*

I am coming,...from Halifax !!
I am thinking of promoting a similar event in Halifax and want to see how this goes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

audiorep2 said:


> I am coming,...from Halifax !!
> I am thinking of promoting a similar event in Halifax and want to see how this goes.


I hope this will be worth the trip...seriously. 
Will you be arriving at the Hamilton or Toronto airport? 
Send me a PM if I can help you with finding your way around, etc.

I spent 10 days on vacation in Halifax a while back...nice opportunity for me to retrurn some hospitality.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Decode Music (Oct 23, 2010)

*Looking forward to it!*

We are excited to be a part of this amazing event!
Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Cody
Decode Music


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

See you there!!!!!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

wish it was closer, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Ontario Guitar Shows NOV.7, 2010 Thanks for all the interest in our show!!
We have responded to 100s of emails!
Here is what we have to offer for $5 (cheap):
Over 30 vendors and counting!
Custom Built Electrics
Custom Built Acoustics
Custom Built Amps
New and Used Instuments For Sale
Sound Gear
Live Jam
Seminar with Juno winning guitarist Teddy Leonard
Coffee and Lunch available
Starts at 9am Sunday morning! 
Come early for the best deals!
HELP US MAKE THIS A HUGE NETWORKING EVENT FOR 
ALL MUSICIANS, AMATEUR AND PRO
THIS SHOW WILL ROCK!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I will be attending and I hope to meet some old friends and aquaintances..........and perhaps meet some potential new members........pop by and say hello........cheers, Gerry, aka RIFF WRATH


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I will be attending and I hope to meet some old friends and aquaintances..........and perhaps meet some potential new members........pop by and say hello........cheers, Gerry, aka RIFF WRATH


Gerry...I assume you are setting up a table (when you say "pop by and say hello")....see you there!

I wonder if there is any way that GC members could identify themselves ...possibly a simple sign at their tables ??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll have a table set up - pop by and say hi

Adrian Jones aka snacker


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

snacker said:


> I'll have a table set up - pop by and say hi
> 
> Adrian Jones aka snacker


See you there Adrian...I hope to be able to talk to you for a few minutes about taking guitar lessons from you.

Cheers


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Well folks? Who went and what did you think?
I had a good time and it was certainly worth it from a sales perspective on my end. Looked like a pretty healthy crowd showed up too!

It may sound counterintuitive but the only thing I would change is to approach the live music during the swap differently. Once the live tunes started (and basically continued for the remainder of the show) it actually became a distraction from the sales tables. People were trying to check out acoustics that simply couldn't hear them. 
Don't get me wrong, the performances were fine and in an event like this it seems like a natural fit. It would have been better imho to have the live music relegated to a set time period of no more than an hour or hour and a half or if the venue allows have it segregated from the table area. 
That said I'd probably do it again. It was definitely a success from my end but I guess we'll have to hear from the organizers of this event to know how it worked out for them... and if they're going to do another next year.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm curious how it went too. Is there a date set for next year yet? I'd like to attend, but this year I didn't know until it was too late to change/back out of plans.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Didn't have the cash to go. I was interested to go just walk around and check it out, but alas, it was not to be. Intersested in hearing about it though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh...No date was mentioned for next year...that I am aware of.

I agree with all that Hamstrung wrote and would add that ALL of the vendors needed to be provided with easier/convenient access to power. Some vendor's tables were lucky and were located near outlets.

Riff was representing Guitars Canada...that was cool....Thanks Gerry.

One of the highlights of the day was a fellow that brought in a '63 strat...the floor around the table the strat was on was slippery with drool and that axe was photographed more than the Mona Lisa. 

Cheers


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

I would agree with what other people have said, good turnout, lots of traffic through, some interesting stuff for sale, (some good deals too) , but too noisy with bands playing, I wonder if another room for trying instruments would be a possibility? Nice to put faces with names too. Was hoping to see you there Mooh, but needs must. Hope they do it again, I suspect they at least broke even on door seemed to be a fair number of people there. Yeah that '63 was sweet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> I would agree with what other people have said, good turnout, lots of traffic through, some interesting stuff for sale, (some good deals too) , but too noisy with bands playing, I wonder if another room for trying instruments would be a possibility? Nice to put faces with names too. Was hoping to see you there Mooh, but needs must. Hope they do it again, I suspect they at least broke even on door seemed to be a fair number of people there. Yeah that '63 was sweet.


Thanks Jim, it would have been cool to see you again. I had a gig (guitar and bass) accompanying a community choir (and a band practice) so it would have cool very un-cool if I'd backed out. Did you buy anything? 

Peace, Mike.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good show. I agree with the music being too loud, and frankly, a little boring.

I am hosting a similar show in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Dec 11.
I learned a couple of good lessons in Elmira.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Ontario Guitar Shows would like to thanks all of the patrons and especially all of the vendors at our Elmira show!We had 37 tables rented and just over 500 people in Lions Hall.We acknowledge that the music made it difficult for some of the vendors.Many of the vendors however loved the music and participated in the jams.Suffice to say we have learned some valuable lessons-at the next event we will separate the music from the rest of the show and swap. We hope all of our vendors and patrons will want to come to our next show.Many have told us already to book their table!
Next Show? Yes! Sometime in early spring.Where? Still finalizing details.Keep checking out Ontario Guitar Shows The details will be there(as well as some pics from Elmira).
Sincerely, John Woods


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

it was definitely worthwhile for me - as a vendor i made some dough, had a few good conversations, saw some old friends....all good - i'll do the next one for sure!

the music was distracting and separating it into a different room would be WAY better - next time, it would be nice if the jam was organized a bit better - i wanted to get up to play, but there was not really any order set out


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like the show was a success and some lessons learned for next time. I think GC needs to get out and attend some of these things. Will make an effort to get up to the next one.


----------

